# Studio Headphones



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2016)

So... I am looking for new Studio Headphones.
Any hints? Price range is about 150€

http://www.thomann.de/de/m_audio_hdh_50.htm Are those any good?


----------



## Guffy (Jan 12, 2016)

If you can stretch your budget a little bit:
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_880_edition_2005.htm?ref=search_rslt_DT880_190567_1


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 12, 2016)

Same price, better set
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt990pro.htm?ref=search_rslt_990_106865_0


----------



## muk (Jan 12, 2016)

MA-Simon don't go for the hdh 50. And don't go for the DT 990 either. The Dt 880 is simply a better headphone, despite having a lower number than the 990. Here is a pretty detailed thread with good recommendations:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/affordable-mixing-headphones.47127/


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 12, 2016)

muk said:


> don't go for the DT 990 either. The Dt 880 is simply a better headphone


Interesting. Did you test those 2 side by side?


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 12, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> If you can stretch your budget a little bit:
> http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_880_edition_2005.htm?ref=search_rslt_DT880_190567_1



Do you know what is the difference with these?
http://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynamic_dt880_pro.htm

One is in "studio headphones" and the other in "hi-fi headphones"


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 12, 2016)

muk said:


> The only thing that is different between the Pro and the Consumer version is the clamping force. Simply choose the one that is more comfy for you and/or cheaper.


(from the thread muk shared)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2016)

What do you intend to use them for? The ones that sound the best aren't always the best ones for monitoring while you record, for example.

That's why the AKG K240Ms became a standard in studios. There's nothing particularly exciting about them, but they work well in studios - flat, over-the-ear for good isolation, and reliable (I've had my two pairs for maybe 25 years!).


----------



## brianbuchanan (Jan 12, 2016)

I've always found, for more than ten years now, Sennheiser HD 280 Pro to be a good keeper. Just received a new pair. The last pair the cushion and foam started falling apart, but sound wise these things were holding up. I don't think I'll need another pair for another ten years if these last as well as the previous pair.


----------



## muk (Jan 12, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> Interesting. Did you test those 2 side by side?



No, actually. I tested the AKG K 701, Beyer Dt 880, and Sennheiser 650 side by side in great lenght. The Dt 990 didn't make it on my list because it was simply too bright. It's not bad for detail, but I couldn't imagine using them for long sessions. The Dt 880 are still bright, but in a more analytical and relaxed way. Have a look here for a comparison:

http://thesoundapprentice.blogspot.ch/2013/12/first-listen-beyerdynamic-dt-990-pro.html

And a good description of the 880, as well as a great overall resource for headphones:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/conten...-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones-page-2


----------



## Vik (Jan 12, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> If you can stretch your budget a little bit:
> http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_880_edition_2005.htm?ref=search_rslt_DT880_190567_1


I would try to stretch it even more, and go for Sennheiser HD 650. I have Beyerdynamic dt880 as well, but the HD 650 is one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 12, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> So... I am looking for new Studio Headphones.
> Any hints? Price range is about 150€
> 
> http://www.thomann.de/de/m_audio_hdh_50.htm Are those any good?


Sony MDR-7506s. On the cheaper end of the spectrum, but they are so widely used and respected that they easily stand their ground when compared to many $300 cans.

Don't forget to take a look at headphone calibration software too - I've found that it greatly improves my mixing process to check the track with both the software on and off.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jan 12, 2016)

I do a lot of comparisons here:
http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 12, 2016)

muk said:


> No, actually. I tested the AKG K 701, Beyer Dt 880, and Sennheiser 650 side by side in great lenght.



And how 880 compare with 650 to your ears?
Though i would like to decide between DT 880 and ATH M50X.

I hope that you can't go wrong with any of these headphones when you get used to them.


----------



## muk (Jan 12, 2016)

Dimtsak, I haven't heard the HD 650, only the 600. I posted a link above (see post #4) to a thread where I gave my impressions about the Dt 880, HD 600, and the AKG K 701. The question how the HD 600 and HD 650 compare would also be interesting. As far as I gathered from reading and measurements they are both very good, but slightly different. Should be well worth to check out both.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies! Very pelpfull indeed.

So its either:

Beyer Dt 880 (~190€)
http://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynamic_dt_880_edition_2005.htm?ref=search_rslt_Beyer+Dt+880_190567_1

Beyer Dt 880 Pro (220€) _What is the difference here...?_
http://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynamic_dt880_pro.htm

Sennheiser HD-650 (320€) http://www.thomann.de/de/sennheiser_hd650_hifi_kopfhoerer.htm?gclid=Cj0KEQiA5dK0BRCr49qDzILe74UBEiQA_6gA-qThq3BFiCBXlOgCdD9rElfqG3eqtP13082zSdVWS6saAiAC8P8HAQ

I will mainly use them to work on sampled instruments, hitting a single key at a time.
But hopefully also to make some music.
They need to be closed because I will be working with other people in the same room. (Mapping samples is boring stuff). My main idea was to finally get some decent headphones, not just for making music, but also for listening to music. Big ++++++++++ if they are also super comfy. Like in: Wearing for 6-8h comfy.

I guess I could stretch the budget a little.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 12, 2016)

dimtsak said:


> And how 880 compare with 650 to your ears?
> Though i would like to decide between DT 880 and ATH M50X.
> 
> I hope that you can't go wrong with any of these headphones when you get used to them.


I have both the DT880's and ATH M50X.
Can't even compare them IMO. The 880's are much better overall.
I mostly use the M50X's to check how the bass translates, since they have a more pronounced low-end.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jan 12, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I do a lot of comparisons here:
> http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph


Awesome site, thanks!


----------



## Zelorkq (Jan 12, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> They need to be closed because I will be working with other people in the same room.


Well then you can forget the DT880 or HD650s, as they are both open and you will hear everything around you and your co-workers will hear everything you're listening to. Personally open headphones sound WAY better than closed ones but they leak sound badly...
What it's worth, I bought myself new headphones two months back and tested 12 different ones or so. Among these were Beyerdynamic DT 880 (all 3 different ohm version), AKG K701, K712, K612, Sennheiser HD518, HD558, HD650, HD700, Philips Fidelio X2 and the ATH M50X (only closed one). In the end I ended up with the Philips Fidelio X2. Took me forever to choose. Only trust your ears I tell you! What one person loves, you might hate and sadly 'testing/trying' them in a store is quite pointless tbh.
Things to consider as well: do you have a headphone amp? Some headphones have a high resistance, 300-600ohm, thus they need a good headphone amp to sound good (and loud).
I could explain the cons and pros of every one of the headphones I tested, but it's personal preference. For me the DT 880 and HD 650 were always on my top 5 list, even though they are completely different beasts. It's insane how different they (and others) actually sound. The M50X was sadly one of the last on my list; awesome bass but the mids and highs were missing, they clamped too much, aren't over-ear headphones and they have a bad 'stage' in comparison with open headphones that have more depth and surround etc.
If you truly need close headphones the M50X are still one of the best out there, but also have a look at the Beyerdynamic DT 770. (770 are closed, 880 are open and quite sterile and cold but the closest to 'flat', 990 are also open and has an emphasis on bass and sounds a bit oversaturated)
I could go on forever...  Some people prefer a colder and harsher sound (for instance DT 880 and most AKGs) but this can be fatiguing to some ears over a long period of time. Some prefer a warmer sound with upfront mids (Sennheiser in general) which can be way more relaxing in long sessions but some people say the Sennheisers have that 'Sennheiser veil' or boring sound... personal preference...
And general comfort: All Sennheisers win hands down (for my head)


----------



## Zelorkq (Jan 12, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph


A site I used for weeks when testing my headphones  - very useful!!! - but keep in mind that those frequencies aren't measured by how the ear perceives them


----------



## Zelorkq (Jan 12, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Beyer Dt 880 Pro (220€) _What is the difference here...?_


The 880 Pro has a different clamp force and different cable; other than that it's the same as 880.


----------



## Pysmythe (Jan 12, 2016)

Currently, I'm still swearing by this good old Sony MDR 7506 set I've had for a good while. Great flat response, everything comes through clean and clear, and all for only $100. It was the history behind the model that finally sold me on getting a pair, and I've been entirely satisfied.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay, thank you for all the replies guys!

Hm, its either this one:
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt770pro.htm

Or this one:
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_880_edition_2005.htm?ref=search_rslt_Beyer+Dt+880_190567_1

I will most likely have to go with the 770 for quietness reagrding coworkers.
Since I don't need to do mixes on stuff with these, they should be fine?


----------



## Zelorkq (Jan 13, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Since I don't need to do mixes on stuff with these, they should be fine?


Generally you don't mix on headphones as even the best €1000 headphones out there aren't flat. That's what studio monitors are there for so in your case these should be fine. I use my headphones either for listening to music or whilsts composing to better pick out nuances and disturbing frequencies in a mix. In a final mix I only use the headphones as an additional reference.
Any of those are good and you're not making a mistake and just look at those raving reviews of the DT770, 1233 reviews and almost all are 5 stars. It might take a while getting used to them and some headphones need a burn-in period but I'm sure you'll be happy with either of them.


----------



## Vin (Jan 13, 2016)

Zelorkq said:


> Generally you don't mix on headphones as even the best €1000 headphones out there aren't flat.



That's why you use this or something similar.

Most of the studio monitors aren't "flat" as well, it's all about learning them, mostly by listening for hours, especially using reference tracks - professional mixes.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you guys for all your help, I placed my order and will be a happy soon!


----------



## Zelorkq (Jan 13, 2016)

Vin said:


> That's why you use this or something similar.
> 
> Most of the studio monitors aren't "flat" as well, it's all about learning them, mostly by listening for hours, especially using reference tracks - professional mixes.


I forgot about those sonarworks packages, right you are  - I sadly haven't tested those in any way and I'm sure they can come in handy. I use EqualizerAPO to even out some bumps to make things a *bit* more flat; don't want to overdo it because then it sounds unlistenable for music
Only good studio monitors are flat haha that's true, and those cost dearly (never mind room adjustments...). I still don't have any of those...
Vin you're absolutely right, learning to bond with your equipment is essential. Great mixes can still happen with cheap speakers 

Well hope you're gonna enjoy your new headphones MA-Simon! And remember, if you really hate them you can send them back, Thomann has a great return policy


----------



## SPOTS (Jan 13, 2016)

Sony's MDR 7506 became my headphones reference since the last century  
I love the dynamics. I found it exhausting to wear several hours in a row at the beginning but am so used to them now. I swear by them! Obviously the K240 is a lot more comfortable but a whole different thing (super low level, open cans, but by far the most comfortables headphones I have ever tried).
I also have the HD-650. The sound is top notch, but it's an open can and I found those less comfortable to wear than my MDR 7506.
Given we all have a different morphology the comfort one feel towards some specific models is truly personal


----------



## dimtsak (Jan 26, 2016)

What about the Samson sr850? Is there anyone using them?
Sometimes i am tempted to buy them before i can wait and have the budget for the DT 880.


----------



## Vin (Jan 26, 2016)

dimtsak said:


> What about the Samson sr850? Is there anyone using them?
> Sometimes i am tempted to buy them before i can wait and have the budget for the DT 880.



Save up for DT 880s, trust me.


----------



## tarantulis (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been using the ATH-M50x for about 5 years now and I couldn't be happier.

They've incurred some pretty serious abuse over the years too: thrown, dropped, worn in the rain, and blown-out by crazy loud volumes. They still work perfectly.

I don't deserve them.


----------



## Pixelee (Jan 26, 2016)

I use SRH 1840 and I really like them as they are not fatiguing, comfortable, and can be compared to HD800 some say.

Here is one review:
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jul12/articles/shure-srh1840.htm

Here's another funny review:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/617007/mini-review-shure-srh1840


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been researching headphones for a while and have pretty much decided on the ATH-M70x. 
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ATHM70x

I need to check out the new stuff at NAMM. I saw where Fostex added a couple premium phones to their lineup.


----------



## Wibben (Jan 27, 2016)

I use the ATH M70x and love them. It took quite a while to get used to them, but once I got used to them, I feel they have a much more "true" representation of the sound I'm hearing than the M50's which were my previous headphones. They also are really good at isolating you from your surroundings, which is good as I live in a really small apartment with my Fiancée and her kid


----------



## mathis (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't forget Shure. I love my SRH 840 and now even more the SRH 940. The Sound is superb and I can work very well with them. Pity is the mechanical build quality.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2016)

To quote my favorite person (myself), different headphones are good for different things.

I use AKG K240Ms, Apple Earpods for convenience, and Bose QuietComfort 3s. The Bose are nice to listen to, but mainly they totally change the whole experience of flying. By far the best invention in the history of man.


----------



## CorgiKing (Jan 30, 2016)

muk said:


> MA-Simon don't go for the hdh 50. And don't go for the DT 990 either. The Dt 880 is simply a better headphone, despite having a lower number than the 990. Here is a pretty detailed thread with good recommendations:
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/affordable-mixing-headphones.47127/



THIS all day. Huge headphone nut here (11 sets as of now). And I think the best all-day studio use closed-back are the DT 880, period. And I too like them more than the 990. Of course, everyone's earholes and preferences are different, but 990s are like laser beams to the ear drums for me. 880 is a clean kind of bright, and a nice good, soft seal on the head is a bonus. 

If I need bright and open, I put my AKG 702 on. Otherwise, the 880 are my main phones. Reliable sound, very comfortable.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 31, 2016)

About a year ago I bought the Senn HD800's, huge sound stage, great sound and extremely comfortable. Anyone else have any experience with these? Thanks Vin for the reference to the Sonarworks headphone calibration software, just requested the free trial. I'll let everyone know if it makes a difference. You just got to love this place, every time I login, I learn something new.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 31, 2016)

wbacer said:


> About a year ago I bought the Senn HD800's, huge sound stage, great sound and extremely comfortable. Anyone else have any experience with these?


I'm using them in combination with an Lake People amp. It's the only HP I would choose over sub 1000$/pair monitors and the only one I would want to mix on without checking my monitors. The HD600 aren't bad either.

On a side note: I understand that mixing on Headphones only is quite controversial, but I believe that if you have a decent pair with a powerful amp AND know how they relate to monitors, then you will be able to get a decent mix. I've even heard of some mixing/mastering engineers who have used the HD800 exclusively.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Michael for your feedback. I have my HD 800s plugged directly into an Apogee Symphony I/0 so I haven't felt the need for an additional headphone amp. I also have a pair of Genelec 8050 monitors and a JL Audio Fathom F112 sub so it's always good to check the mix through both.


----------



## AR (Feb 1, 2016)

CorgiKing said:


> THIS all day. Huge headphone nut here (11 sets as of now). And I think the best all-day studio use closed-back are the DT 880, period. And I too like them more than the 990. Of course, everyone's earholes and preferences are different, but 990s are like laser beams to the ear drums for me. 880 is a clean kind of bright, and a nice good, soft seal on the head is a bonus.
> 
> If I need bright and open, I put my AKG 702 on. Otherwise, the 880 are my main phones. Reliable sound, very comfortable.


I use the Dt880 Pro, too. Direct input of the RME Multiface was okay. But when inserted the headphone amp O2 by JDS Labs it really delivered a near perfect sound. Very reliable as stated above. +1 for that wonder thingy.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know how good the HP outputs from the Apogee or the RME are, but to me the difference between Interface and Headamp felt pretty much like mp3 compared to wav. A Headamp isn't just about volume.


----------



## wbacer (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't have any experience with headphone amps but I checked out Lake People's website. They sure offer lots of choices. Which model do you own/recommend? Thanks for your input.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I don't have any experience with headphone amps but I checked out Lake People's website. They sure offer lots of choices. Which model do you own/recommend? Thanks for your input.


They are all good. My personal favorite would be the G109P (I own the G109S btw). It outperforms many other Headamps under 1000$. The G103 isn't bad either, but is not as detailed as the G109. Don't forget the cables, cordial are very nice.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just wanted to ask a question regarding headphones amp. 

I've recently purchased a Sennheiser HD 600 and i do have a Motu Ultralite. Will it be sufficient to drive the headphones or is best that i purchase a headphones amp? What would be a good buy as my budget is under USD150. 

Cheers


----------



## Zookes (Sep 15, 2016)

@davidgary73
MOTU ultralite should power the Sennheisers OK.
Lacking suitable amp, you will notice very low volume (must boost very high) and not so present bass.


Unrelated:
Have used many amps with HD650 of my own. Most clinical and useful amp for me I found using HTPC with inexpensive Creative X-Fi soundcard. Better even than $1k amp. Surprising.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 15, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Just wanted to ask a question regarding headphones amp.
> 
> I've recently purchased a Sennheiser HD 600 and i do have a Motu Ultralite. Will it be sufficient to drive the headphones or is best that i purchase a headphones amp? What would be a good buy as my budget is under USD150.
> 
> Cheers


https://www.jdslabs.com/products/35/objective2-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 16, 2016)

mathis said:


> Don't forget Shure. I love my SRH 840 and now even more the SRH 940. The Sound is superb and I can work very well with them. Pity is the mechanical build quality.



Yeah the build quality ain't great on the SRH 940's. The plastic headband keeps cracking.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 16, 2016)

Zookes said:


> @davidgary73
> MOTU ultralite should power the Sennheisers OK.
> Lacking suitable amp, you will notice very low volume (must boost very high) and not so present bass.
> 
> ...



Thanks Zookes for the input. 



Michael Chrostek said:


> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/35/objective2-headphone-amplifier/



I'll check it out and thank you for the recommendation. Cheers


----------



## Zookes (Sep 16, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/35/objective2-headphone-amplifier/


Have used this one with HD280 Sennheiser in recording. It is good.

Using with HD650, soundstage seems more claustrophobic a little bit. It is difficult to hear this effect, but anyway very clean sound.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 16, 2016)

The new word for headphones is "legacies." Please use the correct terminology or you will forever be classified as a Luddite.

Everyone must update to Lightning connector headphones in order to remain hip. Ironic facial hair is optional.


----------



## fgimian (Sep 26, 2016)

I have gone through a pretty long headphone "phase" 

To give you context, I have tried a huge amount of closed and open headphones costing up to $6000 AUD.

And after all of that fun, with your budget, I would recommend the following:

Closed: Shure SRH-840
Open: Sennheiser HD-600

Both of these are very neutral headphones and great for studio work and mixing. Their build quality isn't perfect but good enough as long as you don't throw them under a bus or something.

They are both incredibly well regarded headphones and can absolutely be considered reference quality.

If you were interested in open headphones at any point, you may also wish to listen to the AKG K702s and that range along with the DT880s. Personally, I found the Sennheiser's more neutral but perhaps with a little less detail also. The K702s have a much wider soundstage than the Sennheisers which you may prefer if that's your thing.

When you are ready to throw more money away, check out the Audeze stuff 

For closed headphones, just go with the Shures, there's nothing better even at twice the price in closed headphones.

Some other headphones I would skip:

Beyerdynamic DT770 and DT990 - lacking mids, very V
Sennheiser HD-280 - strange bass response, extremely uncomfortable clamping, no soundstage at all
Audio Technica ATH-M50 - despite their great popularity, these sound vasty inferior to the Shures and are not at all neutral
Shure SRH-940 - these are built much worse than the SRH-840 and aren't as balanced, they also cost more


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 26, 2016)

I have since Jan 2015 a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002DP8IEK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B002DP8IEK&linkCode=as2&tag=laienhaft-20&linkId=328be1b8299dff5b35c0169c22438674 (Shure SRH840) Professional Monitoring Headphone and love it


----------



## Softmo06004 (Sep 26, 2016)

Try a Phonon SMB-02, very natural...


----------



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Ironic facial hair is optional.



what about ironic back hair?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 26, 2016)

I use DT-880 Pro's plugged directly into my Apollo Twin, and I love them. 

They are "semi-open", which means there's a _very small_ amount of sound leakage out, and I can hear pretty much everything in the environment when I wear them. This is a selling point for me, though; I'm a dad so true isolation is rarely an option, and I can hear when I need to intervene with my kids. Their soundstage is amazingly strong, to the point that if I plug them into my PS4 controller to play video games, it sounds like video game stuff is happening in the room with me. 

To call them "analytical" is a bit of an understatement--listening to music in them is a bit like eating food and being able to taste the chemical components of your food. It can be hard to mix on them just because they separate sounds that lesser speakers turn to mush.

They are truly all-day comfortable.

I also have a pair of Sony MDR-7506s that I got for tracking vocals. I almost never use them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 26, 2016)

JohnG said:


> what about ironic back hair?



Optional as long as your shirt is untucked.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 26, 2016)

HD 600 with Sonarworks Headphones Calibration plugin (individual calibration profile) is amazing and using Audio Hijack, i can have a system-wide calibration on Mac.

Btw, anyone using Goodheatz Can Opener studio? It has crossfeed algorithm which allows to recreate the rich sonic experience of listening to high-end speakers in a finely tuned room on headphones @ https://goodhertz.co/canopener-studio


----------



## fgimian (Sep 27, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> HD 600 with Sonarworks Headphones Calibration plugin (individual calibration profile) is amazing and using Audio Hijack, i can have a system-wide calibration on Mac.
> 
> Btw, anyone using Goodheatz Can Opener studio? It has crossfeed algorithm which allows to recreate the rich sonic experience of listening to high-end speakers in a finely tuned room on headphones @ https://goodhertz.co/canopener-studio



Yep, CanOpener is the best of that variety and is quite helpful at times for sure.

CanOpener is one of the most realistic and sophisticated speaker simulators out there and really gives a similar feel to being in front of monitors. Ultimately this leads to LESS stereo width as it simulates how your right ear hears part of the left speaker a few ms later.

But I wouldn't say it's a huge must-have, just a really nice to have


----------



## Pixelee (Sep 27, 2016)

For me Canopener is a must have as my room is not treated so it's a bit fishy judging the balance with my monitors. I also like big fish audio, sardines, and tunas. So it's a no brainer.


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 30, 2016)

+1 for the AKG K240s, l o v e them and great sound stage/image.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 30, 2016)

I left my AT M50's somewhere and went back to K240's recently. Forgot how much I loved them. They will work with just about any headphone amp. For $69usd new probably the best bargain out there.

Reminder: Use headphones responsibly and protect your hearing.



passsacaglia said:


> +1 for the AKG K240s, l o v e them and great sound stage/image.


----------

